# Sterilizing tablet question



## gail1 (Nov 2, 2011)

hope mums and dads dont mind me posting here. I have an item i sterilize  normally use sterilizing fluid but have been thinking about using the tablets instead i just wondered if any of you used said tablets and if they were as good as the fluid
thanks
gail


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sure what sort of item you are thinking of, but we have to sterilise bladders and tubes for drinking on the move eg Camelback, and find baby bottle sterilising tablets much easier than liquids. Our technique is to rinse thoroughly, as soon as possible after finishing use, to remove residues of sports powders (sugars and salts), then make up a solution of tablets in water and pour into bladder & tube. We find tablets, individually wrapped in foil, much easier to carry and use "in the wilds" than liquids which can leak etc. Bladders have volume measures, so getting the right concentration is easy.

Tablets definitely as good as liquids, better in fact, but neither will sterilise if residue is left on item to be sterilised.


----------



## casey (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Gail
i use sterilising tablets to sterilise my sons medical equipment. Like copepod, i find the tablets much easier than the solution.
Take care. x


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 3, 2011)

casey said:


> Hi Gail
> i use sterilising tablets to sterilise my sons medical equipment. Like copepod, i find the tablets much easier than the solution.
> Take care. x



I HAVE  A LITTLE CLEANSING SWAB CALLED STERETS ARE AVAILABLE ON PRESCRIPTION I USED IT FOR STERILIZE ALL MY TUBES WHEN I HAD THE CATETHER  ON AFTER HAVING MY DAUGHTER ARE NOT FOR FOOD OR DRINK EQUIPMENT


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks guys i do use setri wipes at moment on item and the liquid. Am going to try the tablets see how it goes


----------

